
A man ate 'expired' food for a year - syquek
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/17/this-man-ate-expired-food-year-heres-why-expiration-dates-are-practically-meaningless
======
vmurthy
Link to the original article - from the experimenter himself:
[https://scottscompostpile.com/2019/02/11/my-year-of-
eating-e...](https://scottscompostpile.com/2019/02/11/my-year-of-eating-
expired-food/)

Reminds me of a Nobel winning physician Barry Marshall[1] who drank a broth
containing cultured H. pylori, expecting to develop, perhaps years later, an
ulcer :-). He ended up proving that bacteria cause ulcers.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Marshall)

------
HillaryBriss
I love the 250 million year old salt example in this article.

